# Not sure how to handle this...



## wedgees (Aug 22, 2011)

Not sure how to handle this...I placed an order with a transfer company online. I doubel checked my order to make sure I had everything correct. They shipped them to me and I pressed all 36 crewneck sweatshirts, delivered them and all was good. Until the next day when the group brought them back and said we had misspelled two words. I checked my order that I submitted and I spelled those words right. I called the transfer company and they next day aired the transfer to me. 

My question is should they pay me for the $170 in sweatshirts that have the wrong spelling? I think they should and they said they will only replace one...I should have caught the misspelling before printing them all.

Am I wrong in thinking they should replace this cost for me, or should it be on me?

Thank you for your help.


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

I would take them on the offer of 1 because that is generous. You produced the final product not them they merely supplied you with the transfer. Its your customer not theirs and yes you should have double checked the transfers. It happens!


----------



## mrmopar64 (Oct 1, 2009)

Well as much as it hurts I think this one is yours. 
S_ _ _ Happens

MM64


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

wedgees said:


> Not sure how to handle this...I placed an order with a transfer company online. I doubel checked my order to make sure I had everything correct. They shipped them to me and I pressed all 36 crewneck sweatshirts, delivered them and all was good. Until the next day when the group brought them back and said we had misspelled two words. I checked my order that I submitted and I spelled those words right. I called the transfer company and they next day aired the transfer to me.
> 
> My question is should they pay me for the $170 in sweatshirts that have the wrong spelling? I think they should and they said they will only replace one...I should have caught the misspelling before printing them all.
> 
> ...



Mistakes happen in any business. The industry standard is that you are responsible for checking a custom print order when it comes in. If there is a mistake from the transfer company their only obligation is to replace the transfers themselves.


Harry
Equipment Zone

_


----------



## wedgees (Aug 22, 2011)

Thank you all...I just didn't know how this was handled in the industry. I read the first one after printing it, but I guess where I knew what it was saying it never jumped out at me.

I will mark it up to a learning exp. I am having a lot of those...LOL

I have only been doing this for about 7-8 months and I am sure I will have to eat a lot more mistakes as I go.

Thank you,

Missy


----------



## TYGERON (Apr 26, 2009)

wedgees said:


> I have only been doing this for about 7-8 months and I am sure I will have to eat a lot more mistakes as I go.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Missy


Yep. Fiber is recommended for a healthy diet.

Sometimes it's a poly cotton blend.


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

Just make a note to yourself "always check spelling". Now, if you spelled it wrong and the customer approves the artwork misspelled. You have to stand your ground on approved artwork. If you don't know how to spell your name after you approved the artwork via email (proof of approval), after you looked at all 12 of your custom shirts with your name spelt wrong when you picked them up (proof of acceptance) and then 6 hrs later email and to say you just noticed it was spelt wrong.You gotta draw the line somewhere.

Yeah this happened! Custom sublimated shirts customer supplied!


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

Donate the misprints to the local Goodwill store and at least get the tax credit. Maybe donate them to a homeless shelter or local mission. Make sure they get used by someone and you get the warm fuzzies for the holidays!


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

tcrowder said:


> Donate the misprints to the local Goodwill store and at least get the tax credit. Maybe donate them to a homeless shelter or local mission. Make sure they get used by someone and you get the warm fuzzies for the holidays!




Before you do anything with the misprinted sweats you need to get the permission of your customer. It is their name or art on the shirts and you stand a very large chance of losing a customer, or worse, if you don't discuss this with them.

Harry
Equipment Zone

_


----------



## Decal_Designs (Jul 4, 2005)

Donating them as mentioned is a good idea. You could also save a few as test garments for future projects. It's good to have some rejects on hand to do test pressings on new designs or suppliers of your transfers. In some cases, you can offer the rejected shirts to your customer as seconds, and greatly reduce the price. They may think of a need for them.


----------



## Decal_Designs (Jul 4, 2005)

equipmentzone said:


> Before you do anything with the misprinted sweats you need to get the permission of your customer. It is their name or art on the shirts and you stand a very large chance of losing a customer, or worse, if you don't discuss this with them.
> 
> Harry
> Equipment Zone
> ...


Yes, this is a very good point to consider. Ask first.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

How did they spell the words wrong when you submitted them right? I would press for the entire order to be reimbursed including the shirts.


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

binki said:


> How did they spell the words wrong when you submitted them right? I would press for the entire order to be reimbursed including the shirts.



Sorry but I have to disagree with you on this one. The transfer company made a mistake. Mistakes do happen. It is necessary to look over the order when you get it to make sure it was produced correctly. If the buyer had looked over the finished transfers he would have seen the mistake and notified the transfer company. Then the transfer company would have apologized for the mistake and reran the transfers.


Harry
Equipment Zone

_
Equipment Zone


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

equipmentzone said:


> Sorry but I have to disagree with you on this one. The transfer company made a mistake. Mistakes do happen. It is necessary to look over the order when you get it to make sure it was produced correctly. If the buyer had looked over the finished transfers he would have seen the mistake and notified the transfer company. Then the transfer company would have apologized for the mistake and reran the transfers.


I have to agree with Harry on this one. The transfer company made the mistake but did not apply the transfers to the sweatshirts. So why should they have to replace the sweatshirts??


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

equipmentzone said:


> Sorry but I have to disagree with you on this one. The transfer company made a mistake.
> 
> Harry
> Equipment Zone
> ...


I preface this with how did they mis-spell words in artwork that were spelled right to begin with? 

Not having that answer....

They sent different artwork than what was submitted. In my book they pay for all spoilage.

Looking for the 'How did they do it' answer.

Otherwise, approved artwork is not open to editing by the vendor at all.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

FatKat Printz said:


> I have to agree with Harry on this one. The transfer company made the mistake but did not apply the transfers to the sweatshirts. So why should they have to replace the sweatshirts??


See my answer to Harry. The vendor is responsible for providing artwork as approved. If it was words then how do you make a Q out of an X? I don't see how this can happen unless there was some alphabetic malfunction. What vendor takes files and changes the spelling?

In the end the vendor is responsible. I would like to know this company so I don't use them in the future. 

In my business I offer an unconditional guarantee of satisfaction. No reason needed, just return the product and I give your money back. I expect no less from my vendors and those that don't are not mine vendors any longer.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

binki said:


> I preface this with how did they mis-spell words in artwork that were spelled right to begin with?


My guess is he ordered out of a design book and submitted the text online.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

wormil said:


> My guess is he ordered out of a design book and submitted the text online.


That is what I would like to know, how the artwork was submitted. We submit all of ours as curves so no mis-spellings can happen unless we do them. We don't do template work so I can't comment on that. Even at that, how could the letters be changed without notice?


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Ouch... I did this once with bling. I outsourced vectorizing their logo but did the text myself. When the vector came back to me, the file name was spelled wrong and I used that spelling when stoning the text. I cut the template and made a shirt for the customer. I emailed her a photo of the finished shirt and she said, "It looks great! But it's actually spelled..." I cut a new template and made a new shirt. I ended up just giving her the mistake shirt and told her she can clean her house in it or something. She was so happy that she told everyone she knew and I ended up with a slew of orders from her friends over the summer and she just came back with a great big order for more last week.

The moral of the story is that I ate the profit from that first job but by just giving her the mistake shirt, I ended up with more business and profit!

I think you should give the customer the mistakes and tell them that if they don't want them, they can donate them to a church or shelter. If they don't want them or want you to donate them, your customer can make that call themselves.


----------



## wedgees (Aug 22, 2011)

This was for a church group and I sent in...

I can do all things through Christ which strengtheneth me. Philippians 4:13 KJV

They sent me...

I can do all things through Christ which strenghteneth me. 
Phillippians 4:13 KJV

Now when I read this I didn't catch it. Be honest...would you have caught this right away. Many of you will, but I am guessing many will not.

I know that I will have to eat this and it is what it is, but I just think that it wasn't my fault.

Thanks for the feedback


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

I think you have a case, Send a demand letter followed by a lawsuit.


----------



## wedgees (Aug 22, 2011)

dazzabling said:


> Just make a note to yourself "always check spelling". Now, if you spelled it wrong and the customer approves the artwork misspelled. You have to stand your ground on approved artwork. If you don't know how to spell your name after you approved the artwork via email (proof of approval), after you looked at all 12 of your custom shirts with your name spelt wrong when you picked them up (proof of acceptance) and then 6 hrs later email and to say you just noticed it was spelt wrong.You gotta draw the line somewhere.
> 
> Yeah this happened! Custom sublimated shirts customer supplied!


I posted below the text that was on there. It was more than just a name that I didn't catch. Anyway, I am just interested in how all of this works. Thanks for the input


----------



## wedgees (Aug 22, 2011)

binki said:


> I think you have a case, Send a demand letter followed by a lawsuit.


I am not looking to make a big deal about it. At first, I thought if they didn't take care of this I wouldn't use them again and that is why I was asking on this forum. It is $170, but it isn't like it is $1,000.

I guess my thoughts on this is that it was sent in right. I know I sent it in right...I copied and pasted it because of the spelling. When I received the order I guess I had confidence in the company that they sent me what I submitted. I did read it and looked to make sure it looked nice on the first one all the way through to the last one. But I knew what it was to say and my eye didn't catch the typos.

I would like to know of other companies that offer this service. They are the first one I found when I started doing shirts and the only one I have used. 

I figured up how much business I have done with them and I am sure my business wouldn't matter to them if they lost it. I don't know what is a lot, but I have done a little over $7000.00 in 6 months in transfers, but this is 6 out of 7-8 months in business. I look for the next year to really grow. Oh well, it is a learning experience.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

binki said:


> I think


 How many lawsuits have you filed?? for less than $200

If the company, pressed the sweatshirts with the misspelling transferred sure she should pursue replacement of the entire order.

But, they didn't.. they provided a transfer to be produced for an end product. An end product that was not purchased by the transfer company. There obviously was time to halt production and get replacement transfers.


----------

